# Muzzleloader Season!!!



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Is anyone going out during muzzleloader season? I have a buck tag and will be trying to fill the tag all next week. :wink:


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

I didn't get drawn. I would like to be out though.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have been waiting for this weekend all season... I'll be out Friday - Sunday trying to fill my buck tag. :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i had to wait out the storm in watertown last night but i hope to get out with the muzzleloader soon


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Muzzleloader season was great! I shot a nice 6x5 with an 18' inch spread.

Sure hope I get drawn for rifle next year...


----------

